# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Ver 1.8.6 Released Hot And First In World Update

## mohamed73

*Asansam Ver 1.8.6 Released Hot And First In World Update*   *Add Root and Unroot(one click) in 20 sec 
support all version (2.3.X) First in world
==========================
Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570
Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570B
Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570I
Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570L
Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5571
Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660
Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660M
Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660L
Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660V
Samsung Galaxy Fit GT-S5670
Samsung Galaxy Fit GT-S5670B
Samsung Galaxy Fit GT-S5670L
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830B
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830C
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830D
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830L
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830M
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830T
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830Z
Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5839i
Samsung Galaxy Duos GT-S6802
Samsung Galaxy Y Duos GT-S6102
Samsung Galaxy Y Duos GT-S6102B
Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300
Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5302
Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360
Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360B
Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360L
Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360T
Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5363
Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5369
Samsung Galaxy Xcover GT-S5690
Samsung Galaxy Xcover GT-S5690M
Samsung Galaxy Xcover GT-S5690L
Samsung Galaxy W GT-I8150* *Samsung Galaxy W GT-I8150B
Samsung Galaxy 551 GT-I5510
Samsung Galaxy 551 GT-I5510B
Samsung Galaxy 551 GT-I5510L
Samsung Galaxy 551 GT-I5510M
Samsung Galaxy 551 GT-I5510T Samsung Galaxy Pro GT-B7510
Samsung Galaxy Pro GT-B7510B
Samsung Galaxy Pro GT-B7510L
Samsung Galaxy M Pro GT-B7800
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro GT-B5510
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro GT-B5510B
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro GT-B5510L
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro Duos GT-B5512
Samsung Galaxy Y Pro Duos GT-B5512B* *
Add Write Firmware(Android)
===================* *Samsung* *Galaxy Player YP-G70  * *Samsung* *Galaxy S SC-02B * *Samsung* *Galaxy S II SC-02C * *Samsung* *Galaxy S II SC-03D * *Samsung* *Galaxy NOTE SC-05D * *Samsung* *Galaxy S III SC-06D    * *Samsung* *Galaxy S III SCH-I535   
Samsung* *Galaxy ACE Duos GT-S6802 * *Samsung* *Galaxy ACE DuosSCH-I589* *Samsung* *Galaxy ACE Duos SCH-I809*  *Samsung* *Galaxy SCH-W899* *
Samsung* *Galaxy NOTE SGH-I717   * *Samsung* *Galaxy NOTE SGH I717D* *
Samsung* *Galaxy NOTE * *SGH I717M* *
Samsung* *Galaxy NOTE SGH I717R* *
Samsung* *Galaxy S III SGH-1747M* *
Samsung** Galaxy S II  SGH-I757M * *Samsung* *Galaxy S II SGH-I997R* *
Samsung* *Galaxy EXHIBIT II SGH-T679* *
Samsung* *Galaxy EXHIBIT II SGH-T679M* *
Samsung* *Galaxy S SGH-T769* *
Samsung* *Galaxy S III SPH-L710*  * Samsung Galaxy Fit S5670 (2.3.6) Root in 20 Sec (VIDEO)* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * Download
=========================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=========================* *ASANSAM_1.8.5 to 1.8.6 Updater.exe(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
================================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## sokkr

رائع شكرا لك مشكوووووووور

----------

